# AquaticPlant name help please!!



## broken202 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me what this is called? I'm trying to research about it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8v4pzt7jums4vfy/Photo Nov 18, 4 08 40 PM.jpg

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like vallisneria. Could you zoom in a little?


----------



## broken202 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think it's Val. It's thin, round, and rigid, more like a thick grass. I'll get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe onion?


----------



## broken202 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope, it's not a bulb.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis)?

It needs a lot of light and a rich substrate.


----------



## broken202 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looked that up, nope. This stuff is over 2 foot tall (in a 75g, and poking out of the water). The search continues. I'll try and get better pics tonight.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe Giant Hairgrass (Eleocharis montevidensis)?


----------



## broken202 (Nov 16, 2012)

You know, I think that might be it! Thank you so much!!!


----------

